# Water



## HH (Jul 3, 2012)

Water is a fundamental part of our lives. It is easy to forget how completely we depend on it. Human survival is dependent on water - water has been ranked by experts as second only to oxygen as essential for life. The water you drink literally becomes you! Since such a large percentage of our bodies is water, water must obviously figure heavily in how our bodies function. We need lots of fresh water to stay healthy. Aside from aiding in digestion and absorption of food, water regulates body temperature, carries nutrients and oxygen to cells, and removes toxins and other wastes. This "body water" also cushions joints and protects tissues and organs, including the spinal cord, from shock and damage. Conversely, lack of water (Dehydration) can be the cause of many ailments.

*Water and Weight loss*

Among it's other benefits, water plays a major part in weight loss. Since water contains no calories, it can serve as an appetite suppressant, and helps the body metabolize stored fat, it may possibly be one of the most significant factors in losing weight.

Drinking more water helps to reduce water retention by stimulating your kidneys. Studies have recommended that if you are overweight according to average height and weight comparison charts, you should add one glass of water to your daily requirement (of eight glasses) for every 25 pounds over your recommended weight.

Dehydration leads to excess body fat, poor muscle tone & size, decreased digestive efficiency & organ function, increased toxicity, joint & muscle soreness, & water retention. Water works to keep muscles and skin toned.

*Digestive Systems*

The digestion of solid foods depends on the presence of copious amounts of water. Constipation is a frequent symptom of dehydration. Increased water, along with increased fiber, will usually totally eliminate a problem. Pain from ulcers and heartburn all decrease with increased water intake. Water eliminates toxins and water from the body.

*Water Loss*

Adults lose nearly 6 pints (12 cups) of water every day. We lose 1/2 cup to 1 cup a day from the soles of our feet. Another 2 to 4 cups is lost from breathing. Perspiration accounts for another 2 cups. Another 3 pints (6 cups) are lost in urine.

*Water Retention*

If you're not drinking sufficient water, your body starts retaining water to compensate for this shortage. To eliminate fluid retention, drink more water, not less. If you don't drink enough water to maintain your body's fluid balance, you can impair every aspect of your body's physiological function.

*Joints*

Water lubricates our joints. The cartilage tissues found at the ends of long bones and between the vertebrae of the spine hold a lot of water, which serves as a lubricant during the movement of the joint. Joint pain frequently decreases with increased water intake and flexing exercises to bring more circulation to the joints.

*Back*

75% of the upper body weight is supported by the water volume that is stored in the spinal disc core. 25% is supported by the fibrous materials around the disc. Back pain is frequently alleviated with hydration.

*How much water should you drink?*

A non active person needs a half ounce of water per pound of body weight per day. That is ten 8 ounce glasses a day if your weight is 160 pounds. For every 25 pounds you exceed you ideal weight, increase it by one 8 ounce glass. An active, athletic person needs 2/3 ounce per pound which is 13-14 8 ounce glasses a day if you're 160 pounds. The more you exercise the more water you need. Spread out your water intake throughout the day. Do not drink more than 4 glasses within any given hour. After a few weeks your bladder calms down and you will urinate less frequently, but in larger amounts.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

Great post HH def something we all should read...


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2012)

Also if you drink coffee, alcohol & take meds that can lead to dehydration as well and up your water requirement.


----------



## HH (Jul 4, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Also if you drink coffee, alcohol & take meds that can lead to dehydration as well and up your water requirement.



Fuck yes. Especially alcohol! I wake up wanting to drink a gallon when i use to drink the night before.


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

Great post!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 12, 2012)

I drink a gallon + everyday


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2012)

My record was 2.5 gallons of water in one day (sleep time included though) while running 750mg of DNP. 

That wasn't fun. Never peed so much in my life!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone knows what is the minimun of water intake a person should drink to avoid dehydration?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been told many times that I don't drink enough.  Not easy to drink a gallon when you spend most of your time working outdoors with very limited access to restrooms ....


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

I drink alittle more than a gallon Ed.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice Thread bra!! Great info....I drink more than a Gallon a day for sure. I love me some water!!


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I've been told many times that I don't drink enough.  Not easy to drink a gallon when you spend most of your time working outdoors with very limited access to restrooms ....



Very true!


----------

